# Got the cherry on my new to me boat



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Took the boat out for the first time Wed. evening, caught 3 bass in about 15 minutes, then went to the house.. not very big, but at least i know it can catch fish....


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

dang you must live close to the water cause if i took the time to take the boat out i would stay a hell of alot longer than 15mins. congrats on the first fish though!!! those look like some bayou marcus bass...


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

:bowdowngood job on the first trip.:bowdown I agree those look like some heron bayou/bayou marcus fish...:letsdrink


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

yup


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Kenny, who caught the fish? Penny said she was going to give lessons.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Not trying to de-rail but is that bass on the top left legal?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

No lower limit on bass in this area...<P class=Body>5 *Black bass* (largemouth, Suwannee, spotted, and shoal bass, individually or in total), only one of which may be 22 inches or longer in total length.<UL class=Body><LI>In south Florida : only one bass may be 14 inches in total length or longer. <LI>South and east of the Suwannee River: black bass less than 14 inches in total length must be released immediately. <LI>In the Suwannee River, areas north and west of the Suwannee River, and in any tributary river, creek or stream of the Suwannee River: black bass less than 12 inches in total length must be released immediately.</LI>[/list]

http://www.myfwc.com/RULESANDREGS/Freshwater_FishRules_index.htm

That's a good link to bookmark...

Jim


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

> *chad403 (5/22/2009)*Not trying to de-rail but is that bass on the top left legal?


5 *Black bass* (largemouth, Suwannee, spotted, and shoal bass, individually or in total), only one of which may be 22 inches or longer in total length

not that you are trying to derail,,, but here are the regs... thanks for having my back....


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Kenny he is just looking out for you because the spin stops on the PFF.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I know thats why i said thanks for having my back....


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

> *snagem 1 (5/22/2009)*Kenny, who caught the fish? Penny said she was going to give lessons.


I caught these,,, and she is giving,,, just not lessons....


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

> *jim t (5/22/2009)*No lower limit on bass in this area...<P class=Body>5 *Black bass* (largemouth, Suwannee, spotted, and shoal bass, individually or in total), only one of which may be 22 inches or longer in total length.<UL class=Body><LI>In south Florida : only one bass may be 14 inches in total length or longer. <LI>South and east of the Suwannee River: black bass less than 14 inches in total length must be released immediately. <LI>In the Suwannee River, *<U>areas north and west of the Suwannee River</U>*, and in any tributary river, creek or stream of the Suwannee River: *<U>black bass less than 12 inches in total length must be released immediately.</U>*</LI>[/list]
> 
> http://www.myfwc.com/RULESANDREGS/Freshwater_FishRules_index.htm
> 
> ...




Ummmm......guys, We ARE the area west of the Suwannee river. There IS a 12" minimum here:angel

besides kenny, from here he looks like he hits the required 12" on the mark :letsdrink


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

12 inches ?? 

just throw him down and step on him a little he will be 12..

mark W


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Yup, my bad,,,, just got off the phone and we are west of the swannee,,, 12 inch minimum... but my little fish is legal....


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Sequoiha (5/22/2009)*Yup, my bad,,,, just got off the phone and we are west of the swannee,,, 12 inch minimum... but my little fish is legal....


I am a dumba$$... it's a bit poorly written, I missed it the first time,but still my bad... SORRY, for the bum gouge!!!

Thanks,

Jim


----------

